# Ipad pour les études



## novice95 (21 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je vais bientôt entamer des études supérieures et j'hésite à m'acheter un ipad. 
Le but de cet achat serait de remplacer un maximum de cours en version papier, d'avoir tout à portée de main et de voyager léger. 

Avant de concrétiser mon achat, j'aimerais avoir quelques avis sur la question. 

Une telle utilisation de l'ipad mini / retina est-elle envisageable ? 
Quels en sont les points positifs et négatifs ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Madalvée (21 Août 2013)

Encore risqué car pour les mémoires le directeur de recherche peut exiger du Word, du Latex, et rien ne dit qu'un iDevice d'aujourd'hui supportera l'iOS de dans 3 ans, alors pour un Master c'est une durée trop courte.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (21 Août 2013)

Y'a des MacBook Air pas cher sur le refurb en ce moment. Je te re dirigerai plus vers une machine comme &#231;a pour tes &#233;tudes.
Bonne autonomie, l&#233;ger et pas beaucoup plus encombrant qu'un iPad, il convient parfaitement pour des &#233;tudes sup&#233;rieures.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Août 2013)

Tu ne précises pas quelles sont tes études...
Pour ma part, ma thèse est en cours et je la tape sur mon iPad que je trouve beaucoup plus facile à trimballer que le MBP... 
Concernant les documents en .doc, tu peux les envoyer à ton superviseur en tant que fichiers Word quand bien même ils ont été tapés sur Pages sur ton iPad.
Et je ne parle pas des applis spécifiques  "recherches" telle que Papers
iBooks m'est aussi très pratique pour mettre tous les compte rendus de recherches en .pdf dont le sujet est dans mon champ de recherche.
Et je ne parle pas de Dropbox qui permet de ranger tout cela en dossiers au sein de l'iPad, de sorte que tu ne perds rien.
L'iPad a totalement changé ma façon de travailler...  
Pour info, je tape ce message sur mon MBP et c'est la première fois que je l'utilise depuis 15 jours.... 
Par contre l'iPad est toujours avec moi, disponible.


----------



## novice95 (21 Août 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses si rapides. 

J'aimerais faire des études d'ingé' son. 

J'ai déjà un MBP15" que j'utilise la plupart du temps chez moi pour faire tourner des applications comme Logic. 
Je pensais à un iPad en complément de mon MB. Il me servirait à prendre des notes, tracer des graphiques, des fonctions, organiser mon travail sur l'agenda, stocker mes livres sur iBooks,... Bref, rien de très gourmand comme applis.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Août 2013)

novice95 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses si rapides.
> 
> J'aimerais faire des études d'ingé' son.
> 
> ...



Donc l'iPad me paraît être un excellent choix
Pour le reste, le MBP 15" restera à la maison et sera dispo pour les trucs plus spécifique relatifs à tes études, tel Logic...


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2013)

Pareille, fonce sur l'iPad. C'est une excellente idée pour la prise de note.

Moi, je tape la plupart de mes textes sur iPad puis je finalise sur mon iMac plus tard.


----------



## novice95 (21 Août 2013)

L'iPad mini est-il adéquat pour le traitement de texte et la lecture sur iBooks ou faut-il un rétina pour plus de confort ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Août 2013)

Mon amie a un iPad mini et elle ne jure que par lui. L'écran est excellent malgré ce qu'on lit ça et là. 
J'ai un iPad 4 Retina et je n'en changerais pour rien au monde. 
Et Je trouve le mini trop petit pour mes gros doigts
Cest une question de choix. 
Par contre, si tu penses acheter un iPad mini, je te conseillerais d'attendre la Keynote du 10 septembre pour voir s'il y a un iPad mini Retina....


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2013)

Je pendrais un iPad grand format. Le mini me semble un peu petit pour avoir un clavier convenable pour la prise de note longue. De plus, la lecture de fichier standard*A4 sur un écran plus proche du A5 est assez fatigante à mon goût.


----------



## novice95 (21 Août 2013)

Je pense que je vais aller voir dans un Apple Store pour me faire une idée sur les deux modèles. Sinon, pour plus de confort lors de la prise de notes sur un iPad mini, j'imagine qu'il y a des claviers bluetooth compatible. 

Pour ce qui est du prix de l'iPad, j'ai entendu dire qu'Apple octroyait des réductions aux étudiants. Pourtant, les prix sur le Store Education est le même que sur le Store normal. De plus, quand j'ai regardé le prix de l'ipad mini 16Go Wifi il y a quelques heures, il était à 329e et maintenant le même modèle est à 338,99e. 

Alors qu'en est-il de cette réduction ? 
Qu'est-ce qui explique cette différence de prix ?


----------



## Gwen (22 Août 2013)

Oui, il y a des réductions sur le store éducation...SAUF sur la gamme ipad


----------



## novice95 (22 Août 2013)

Et en magasin sur présentation d'une carte d'étudiant, il y a moyen d'avoir une réduction ?


----------



## Gwen (22 Août 2013)

Non, c'est pareille.


----------



## Matthy360 (1 Septembre 2013)

Il n'y a pas de réduction pour l'iPad sur le store éducation en revanche avec l'offre Back To School d'Apple, en achetant un iPad dans un Apple Store ou sur leur site, avec 1 de plus, tu reçois une carte cadeau de 40 valable sur tous leurs stores !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h13 ----------

Et cette offre est valable que jusqu'à mi-septembre il me semble.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (1 Septembre 2013)

novice95 a dit:


> Je pense que je vais aller voir dans un Apple Store pour me faire une idée sur les deux modèles. Sinon, pour plus de confort lors de la prise de notes sur un iPad mini, j'imagine qu'il y a des claviers bluetooth compatible.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du prix de l'iPad, j'ai entendu dire qu'Apple octroyait des réductions aux étudiants. Pourtant, les prix sur le Store Education est le même que sur le Store normal. De plus, quand j'ai regardé le prix de l'ipad mini 16Go Wifi il y a quelques heures, il était à 329e et maintenant le même modèle est à 338,99e.
> 
> ...



Concernant l'achat d'un clavier Bluetooth, si tu en achètes un, tu te retrouveras dans la situation d'avoir un portable type MacBook Air 
L'intérêt de la tablette est de pouvoir taper n'importe où. Sans qu'elle soit sur une table. 
C'est le pourquoi de ma fausse bonne idée de la Surface. 
Oh Chouette, elle a un clavier....
Euh.... Pour quoi faire. Si je dois la poser sur une surface dure, autant acheter un MBA
J'ai un iPad pour les cours et la thèse. Et pas de clavier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2013)

Question très intéressante, qu'un nombre croissant d'étudiants et de parents vont se poser ...

Aux réponses intéressantes qui t'ont été faites, j'ajouterais que :

- la possibilité d'accéder à iWorks dans le nuage sur ta tablette lui donne à mon sens un certain avantage (même si on pouvait déjà faire tourner Pages p ex en résident, la gestion des fichiers crées sur iPad n'était pas simple, ni leur synchronisation avec ce qui peut se trouver sur une autre machine ...)
- les gens capables de frapper très vite sur un clavier (ce n'est pas mon cas) ne le regardent pas, mais seulement l'écran. Je pense que pour cette raison, ils préfèreront un clavier réel, plutôt que virtuel. C'est possible avec un iPad, mais alors on rentre dans des solutions hybrides qui font perdre en simplicité et rapprochent du MBA (comme évoqué ci-avant)  ..
- enfin, n'oublies pas certaines exigences que l'on laisse souvent implicites, mais qui peuvent s'avérer déterminantes (p ex possibilité de faire tourner le même logiciel que son copain/sa copine, qui n'a qu'un PC pourri, ou nécessité (en amphi ou ailleurs ...) de se passer des clés USB (oui, on peut aussi envoyer des mails avec PJ, mais en 3G on se calme vite sur les volumes ...))


l'iPad est une machine fantastique, mais à mon sens il a quand même besoin de temps en temps d'une "nourrice" , à savoir d'une machine de bureau (ou portable), qui assure certaines sauvegardes, synchronisations, et ... recharge (oui, je sais, ce n'est pas le seul moyen ...)....


----------



## novice95 (29 Septembre 2013)

A propos de Pages dans le nuage, si je modifie un document dans le clous, il est directement synchronisé sur mon ipad ?

L'impossibilité d'y brancher une clé USB ne me dérange pas. Et pour ce qui est des logiciels, j'ai mon MBP.

Est-il cependant possible de télécharger des PDF sur l'ipad directement depuis safari ?


----------



## lineakd (29 Septembre 2013)

> Est-il cependant possible de télécharger des PDF sur l'ipad directement depuis safari ?


@novice95, oui.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Septembre 2013)

tu les sauvegardes dans iBooks directement de Safari


----------



## doupold (30 Septembre 2013)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> tu les sauvegardes dans iBooks directement de Safari



Pas que dans iBook, dans tout lecteur de fichier PDF installé sur le iPad.


----------



## iChe (23 Novembre 2013)

Si non pour les études, on peut opter pour le duo iPad + stylet. C'est obligatoire quand on fait des sciences comme moi, car il est difficilement envisageable de prendre au clavier seulement des grosses équations ou pire, des schémas.

J'ai opté pour les stylets d'Adonit, initialement le Jot Pro puis depuis qu'il est sortis, le Jot Script. Un bon stylet n'est rien sans une bonne application : j'ai choisis l'excellent GoodNotes.

Depuis, plus de papier, plus rien. Je peux aller en cours « les mains dans les poches » ou presque.

Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus, j'ai fait quelques vidéos récemment pour parler de tout ça. N'hésitez pas à partager avec ceux que ça pourrait intéresser ! Et merci d'avance.


----------

